# Vox AC10 - $300 - Pembroke, Ontario



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

For you guys who were unimpressed by the $500 one… 🙄 








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

If it were only an hour drive, I’d grab it “just because” but 1h40m each way just doesn’t seem like something I want to do today.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I noticed it has some dust on it, therefore, $300 is just too steep. I _might_ consider paying that for a MINT and freshly Armor All'd example, but not for this one.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Killer price


----------



## Cyrusthevirus (8 mo ago)

It seems like a great price. I'm in pembroke now very temping but I do not need another amp. The time I decide it will be gone. Lol


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Cyrusthevirus said:


> It seems like a great price. I'm in pembroke now very temping but I do not need another amp. The time I decide it will be gone. Lol


You need THAT amp - trust me.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Cyrusthevirus said:


> It seems like a great price. I'm in pembroke now very temping but I do not need another amp. The time I decide it will be gone. Lol


That’s an _easy_ $100 to $150 flip. A new one is $900 with tax.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

…but like @BlueRocker said, you need it. They’re killer amps.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Oh, for fucks sake.


----------



## Cyrusthevirus (8 mo ago)

BlueRocker said:


> You need THAT amp - trust me.


The pressure. Lol


----------



## Cyrusthevirus (8 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> That’s an _easy_ $100 to $150 flip. A new one is $900 with tax.


True enough but,but. Now I just don't know.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Over 4 hours away or I would be on this like Oprah on a baked ham.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

JBFairthorne said:


> Over 4 hours away or I would be on this like Oprah on a baked ham.


I'd be on it like Rosie O'Donnell and Kirstie Alley fighting Oprah over a baked ham.


----------



## Cyrusthevirus (8 mo ago)

K I sent the vox amp owner a message. Just have to wait to see if he replies.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Cyrusthevirus said:


> K I sent the vox amp owner a message. Just have to wait to see if he replies.


Unless it’s in pieces it’s a can’t lose price.


----------



## Cyrusthevirus (8 mo ago)

JBFairthorne said:


> Unless it’s in pieces it’s a can’t lose price.


Yes that's my thoughts hopefully it's in decent shape.


----------



## Cyrusthevirus (8 mo ago)

K he just contacted me. He is back in town Friday. Supposed to meet up with him then.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Cyrusthevirus said:


> K he just contacted me. He is back in town Friday. Supposed to meet up with him then.


Grab the American Tele he has for $800 as well!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Cyrusthevirus said:


> K he just contacted me. He is back in town Friday. Supposed to meet up with him then.


post stuff for sale then leave town... ?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Dan Caldwell said:


> Grab the American Tele he has for $800 as well!


I usually check “other listings” but I guess I was so busy trying to post the $300 Vox…

























The serial number comes back as this…








It was a Chicago Music Exchange exclusive back on 2017.


----------



## Cyrusthevirus (8 mo ago)

Dan Caldwell said:


> Grab the American Tele he has for $800 as well!


Yes that seems like a great price for the tele. But I have way to many guitars.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Who could not want a nice Tepecaster ?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Cyrusthevirus said:


> Yes that seems like a great price for the tele. But I have way to many guitars.


But you have been commanded by the internet denizens to buy another guitar, so excuse obtained


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

2manyGuitars said:


> I usually check “other listings” but I guess I was so busy trying to post the $300 Vox…
> View attachment 442848
> 
> View attachment 442849
> ...


Wow, great price


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Cyrusthevirus said:


> K he just contacted me. He is back in town Friday. Supposed to meet up with him then.


If this isn’t actually a scam, here’s my prediction…

By the time Friday rolls around, his inbox will have blown up and some of those will be higher offers. Enough of them that he will want to adjust his price.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> If this isn’t actually a scam, here’s my prediction…
> 
> By the time Friday rolls around, his inbox will have blown up and some of those will be higher offers. Enough of them that he will want to adjust his price.
> 
> You heard it here first.


I was supposed to have an entirely free calendar today. Instead I'm home with a sick toddler. Hearing that the guy isn't even around today gives me some consolation.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Package deal in the making?


----------



## Cyrusthevirus (8 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> If this isn’t actually a scam, here’s my prediction…
> 
> By the time Friday rolls around, his inbox will have blown up and some of those will be higher offers. Enough of them that he will want to adjust his price.
> 
> You heard it here first.


Oh I hear ya already thought of that happening. Well i can only hope it works out. The thing is I really don't need another amp and I'm almost embarrassed to tell you how many I have. So if it doesn't work out not the end of the world but now that I have done some research on it and what they go for new I really want it now. Lol. I'm not sure yet if I should thank you for pointing this great deal out yet. Lol


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

This is actually a Tepecaster.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Paul Running said:


> Package deal in the making?


I bet you could get away with 1000 for both.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Frankly, I would offer full asking for both as an incentive for him not to entertain other offers for the individual items.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

JBFairthorne said:


> Frankly, I would offer full asking for both as an incentive for him not to entertain other offers for the individual items.


This is the way…


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Paul Running said:


> Package deal in the making?





Pat James said:


> I bet you could get away with 1000 for both.


Let me share some kijiji wisdom...

When deals like THIS pop up (guitar _and_ amp), you say “Full asking price, I’m heading out the door now.” While you’re trying trying to haggle an already stupid-good deal, 5 other guys ARE offering his asking price. Imagine being first in line but losing out because you’re too dumb to just accept a great deal for what it is.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Let me share some kijiji wisdom...
> 
> When deals like THIS pop up (guitar _and_ amp), you say “Full asking price, I’m heading out the door now.” While you’re trying trying to haggle an already stupid-good deal, 5 other guys ARE offering his asking price. Imagine being first in line but losing out because you’re too dumb to just accept a great deal for what it is.


You mean like this?


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> Let me share some kijiji wisdom...
> 
> When deals like THIS pop up (guitar _and_ amp), you say “Full asking price, I’m heading out the door now.” While you’re trying trying to haggle an already stupid-good deal, 5 other guys ARE offering his asking price. Imagine being first in line but losing out because you’re too dumb to just accept a great deal for what it is.


In my experience, they usually will take the package deal. Worth a try. If not, another deal will pop up anyway. Sometimes it's not about the money to them they just want to get rid of it.. surprisingly enough, $200 dollars isn't as big of a deal as you might think!


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

BlueRocker said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 442967


Looks like a motivated seller for sure!


----------



## Cyrusthevirus (8 mo ago)

Well I picked up the amp today. Wow I will say sounds pretty good I'm a liking it for sure. For $300 I couldn't go wrong it's in really good shape its a 2018 model. The seller was an awesome person to deal with. I'm baffled no one has taken the tele yet it's in really nice shape sound great when I tested the amp with it. I was gonna flip this amp but thinking might hang on to it for awhile.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

You should have grabbed the Tele. There are probably a few guys here who would have paid a "finder's fee" for it.


----------



## Cyrusthevirus (8 mo ago)

Yes 


2manyGuitars said:


> You should have grabbed the Tele. There are probably a few guys here who would have paid a "finder's fee" for it.


Your probably right should have taken it. The seller surprisingly hasn't had any body serious about it yet still up for grabs. I'm just afraid if I grabbed it and liked it more then I all ready do might end up keeping it just like I'm keeping the amp. He did say he is heading to Ottawa tomorrow so someone could set something up.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Cyrusthevirus said:


> He did say he is heading to Ottawa tomorrow so someone could set something up.


@Okay Player @Chito @terminalvertigo @Parabola @Thunderboy1975 @Rollin Hand @


----------



## Cyrusthevirus (8 mo ago)

I can't believe the guy that sold the vox amp to me still has his telecaster for $800 for sale. I thought for sure that would be gone by now.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Cyrusthevirus said:


> I can't believe the guy that sold the vox amp to me still has his telecaster for $800 for sale. I thought for sure that would be gone by now.


If it were local, I’d have grabbed it by now, just because.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> @Okay Player @Chito @terminalvertigo @Parabola @Thunderboy1975 @Rollin Hand @


Oh sure, be selective in who gets the message.

If only someone who actually appreciates telecasters for the masterpieces they are was heading up to Arnprior tomorrow 🤔


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

This thread......😂


----------

